# Sinus 1054 hat welche fähigkeiten?



## Jaschiii (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe schon bei  nach einer Antwort gesucht, doch bisher erfolglos. 
Kann mir einer sagen ob der Router Sinus 1054 von T-Com 6MBit fähig ist? Oder muss man dafür erstmal eine aktuelle Firmware draufspielen? Der Router ist rausgeschickt worden August 2005 und hat daher noch kein neues Firmware upgrade.



Lieben Gruß, Jaschiii


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Februar 2007)

Jeder DSL Router oder Moden (auch ganz alte) die den ADSL Standartspezifikationen entsprechen beherschen auch 6Mbit.
Nur bei ADSL2 könnte es probleme geben.


----------

